# Grandson's 16 pointer



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Our son in law pull his oldest son, whos 10 out of school a little early Friday afternoon and took him hunting. They went to a ground blind where our youngest grandson who's 8 got his first deer, a doe, about 2 weeks ago. Just before dark this buck came walking in and gave him a nice side shot. SIL saw him go down once then get back up so they pulled out and waited till Saturday morning before tracking him. We had our own little army going in Saturday morning. SIL's dad and brother, our 2 grandsons and me. As soon as we got out of the trucks we could see him laying on the far hill side but we went back to the blind and had the 2 grandsons blood trail him.. He's an honest 162 & 3/8. Even has a small drop tine. The grandson has no idea what he's got. There's a ton of hunters who have never come close to this deer's size. We all aged him at just 3 years old. Have to add that there were 3 other good deer hunters after this deer.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Have to try uploading pictures.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats to your grandson on a very nice buck!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh lord..he's ruint for life.....


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

A real trophy!! Hope it's going on the wall, would be hard to top that one .


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

I killed my first buck at 10 on the ground as well- I remember that night of almost no sleep wondering if the shot was good enough! Turns out it was. And I'm glad your grandsons was too! Just like tom said he is ruined now! Congrats to you and your family. Awesome.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

nice job.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that is one awesome buck. congrats to the young hunter.
sherman


----------



## Eyehunt (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow, Congratulations to your grandson and the whole family! What a wonderful trophy, and a wonderful memory that will truly last a lifetime!!


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome for all involved! Congratulations

Based upon the shot location in the picture that deer couldn't have gone far., he had to dead within just couple of minutes.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Fantastic, he has my personal best beat by a long shot! Great story and good job!


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Outstanding deer for this young man.....I love the fact that you guys saw him but still had the youngsters blood track him.....top notch from the "elders". Congrats!


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

congrats to all, I hope they hunt together for years to come


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesome buck and story. You can tell that young man that some of us have been deer hunting for over 35 years and have never come close to harvesting a buck as nice as that one.... That would be me...


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Yea, he's getting it mounted. SIL bought him and his brother a nice crossbow that has an adjustable stock on it. They shoot it off of a tripod rest. 2 bladed Rage did that buck in. Arrow went in then for what ever reason deflected off the off side shoulder straight down cutting up that lung extra good. Deer went about 75 yards. The Rage still had both blades on it when we recovered the front half of the arrow.

I'd like to thank you all for the nice posts on this buck.. Oh yea, both them brothers have lucky hats that they wear. Hate it when I take them fishing and they have those hats on.


----------

